# UPDATE: ADOPTED! CA GR in Seattle rescue needs home



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

I posted about this girl when I first saw the facebook post from the San Bernadino shelter. She is now in a Seattle rescue and looking for a forever home. They had to shave her due to severe matting, you can see pictures on the petfinder link below. (I also included her before shave picture below)

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/35766010


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl, she sounds great, hope she finds her special home soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Her Petfinder listing has been removed, not sure which GR Rescue or Group she was with since the PF listing is gone.


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

She was adopted.  Scroll down to July 27 to see the update for Sunshine.

https://www.facebook.com/6dogreesrescue/?fref=ts#


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you, I'll update the thread title.


----------

